# Estrogen and Hysteroscopy Help!



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Can anyone advise please? 

I had a hysterscopy last wednesday and AF was due monday. 

1) Should I go for FET this cycle ie immediately after hysterscopy when benefits are fresh or is it best to wait for a few cycles?

2) I take estrogen on day 1 of flow to build lining for FET. Does anyone know what happens if you start taking it too soon as its not always clear when is day 1. Sorry TMI coming - I started bleeding on sunday (a day early) and its incredibly light. Still going. Its heavier than spotting but I normally get very heavy AF so its definately not a normal period. I started estrogen on sunday thinking it was day 1 but am worrying it was too early. What happens?

Any thoughts gratefully received as my dr isnt proving very helpful   

Hope
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

If you only had hysteroscopy last Wednesday then this can upset your cycles, sometimes for a few months.  As for if you should have FET this month, I'm surprised your clinic have not discussed this with you as I'd expect they would require you to wait at least one natural cycle following the hysteroscopy.

I've had 7 hysteroscopies, 1 on it's own and the other 6 alongside some of my laparoscopies.  I've had to wait at least one natural cycle before starting any treatment.  However, when I had the hysteroscopy on it's own, I did conceive naturally immediately afterwards (although sadly another early mc).

You class CD1 as the first day of full flow red bleeding, ignoring any spotting and/or old brown blood and if full flow starts after about 3pm then you count the following day as CD1.

eg....

Monday.....spotting and/or old brown blood
Tuesday...full flow red bleed starts 3pm (or later)
Wednesday....cycle day 1

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Natasha. I used to be with the argc and they often start stimms on the eve you have the hysteroscopy so I went ahead on that basis (ie the sooner the better) and my clinic hasnt said not to but they aren't the best at communication.

Its interesting to hear that your clinic advise waiting.

I'm very confused. I've emailed my clinic again.

Do you think its different with a fresh cycle than a frozen one?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Although ARGC may have started you on stimms straight away after a hysteroscopy, that would still allow a few weeks before you actually had ET.

Personally I don't think it's different between fresh and frozen, your womb has still been poked and prodded around (all my hysteroscopies involved some form of surgery too) so think my clinic advise waiting for a natural period to ensure everything ok and that the lining is nice and fresh, if that makes sense.

Obviously I'm not medically qualified though so I'd wait and see what your clinic advise as they may say something completely different to me !

Good luck
Natasha


----------

